# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Feeding Times

## BowtieZR5

When is the best time to feed my toad? In the morning (7am) before he burrows for the day or in the evening (8pm) after he has come out of his burrow?

----------


## Daniel

Well if you wish to have a schedule for your toads then at night would be best imo. That is when they are active.

----------


## Ashley

Yes, at night is when they would naturally be out hunting for food.

However my toads will eat whenever food is offered.  They are little gluttons!

----------


## Carlos

I would feed toad at night  :Smile:  .  To digest while sleeping is not good for any organism.

----------

